# Sondas de temperatura. Distribuidores



## torres007 (Ago 27, 2007)

Hola que tal,

Necesito saber alguna pagina de algun suministrador que disponga de sondas de temperatura NTC. La unica pagina de suministrador que conozco es Farnell y por lo visto no tienen sondas de este tipo.

Tienen que ser en un principio NTC, con su cable de silicona, un rango de temperaturas de 0 a 70º y no muy caras.

un saludo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

No se en España, pero aqui en cualquier casa que vendan componentes de electronica puedes conseguirlas.
No son caras y el rango de temperatura es de -5º a +110º, lo del cable te ingenias tu, vienen con patas de alambre.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 27, 2007)

Mira en amidata.es
pero son caros, pero te lo traen a casa en 48h


----------



## torres007 (Ago 27, 2007)

Que parametros son los que tengo que tener en cuenta a parte del rango de temperaturas. Me refiero a resistencia por ejemplo, que diferencia hay entre una de 47K y otra de 100 Ohm.

Tambien me gustaria saber las ventajas e inconvenientes entre usar la NTC y la PT100.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Los NTC se miden a 25º de temperatura esa es la resistencia que te indica 47 KOms, 100 Oms., Etc
http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/ntc/ntc.htm


Respecto a la PT100 tiene mayor rango de medicion y ya viene compensado (Respuesta mas lineal)
http://www.ingecozs.com/pt100.pdf


La eleccion depende en parte del circuito donde aplicaras el componente


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

aqui en Mexico funciona muy bien www.newark.com, checala a ver si te puden vender ahi en españa


----------



## kanthal99 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola,

me llamo Juan y soy de Castellón. En alguna ocasión he necesitado sondas de temperatura y me he dirijido a una empresa de Castellón que las fabrican. El nombre es HERTEN S.L. y su página web es www.hertensl.com. por si te sirve el telefono es 964 21 11 81.
Esta gente se dedica por entero al control de la temperatura y son fabricantes, por lo que pueden hacerte lo que necesites.  Amidata y farnell son muy caros y están limitados a su catalogo.

Espero poder ayudarte.


----------

